# popping soon



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

mated to 
















hoping for some like mum n dad n blues but i bet i get black

































mated to 









i hoping for satin and red/orange


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

Let me know if you have any females you'd like to sell in any colour with black eyes. I'll take two. I'm hoping to find a Siamese seal point from someone to complete my trio.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you got a better photo of the second mouse? I'd be interested to see the markings.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Brindle love'em!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Nikorusama said:


> Let me know if you have any females you'd like to sell in any colour with black eyes. I'll take two. I'm hoping to find a Siamese seal point from someone to complete my trio.


message me


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Your brindle toned mouse is lovely. I hav`nt seen these at all apart from the american bred ones. She looks like a tortoise-shell cat! Very nice. I`ll bet if you bred more of those you would have people interested! Love the argente/red mouse too. I do love that red/cinammon shade.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> Have you got a better photo of the second mouse? I'd be interested to see the markings.




























with his sister


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice!  Im so jealous I want 1 or 2 lol!!


----------

